# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  CAFÉ MOLINARI - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Phong Cách Cafe Doanh NhânMang thương hiệu và hương vị của café Molinari từ Ý đến Việt Nam, Công ty Cổ phần Châu Ngọc Việt đã thật sự thành công khi giới thiệu hương vị này trong một không gian sang trọng, mang phong cách mỹ thuật phương Tây, cùng với chất lượng dịch vụ được nhiều khách hàng đánh giá đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao cho một quán café tại Việt Nam.
Phong cách mỹ thuật phương Tây
Café Molinari là một trong 5 thương hiệu café nổi tiếng của nước Ý và được ra đời cách đây hơn 200 năm. Thương hiệu café này chính thức gia nhập thị trường café Việt Nam từ năm 2007, được kinh doanh và quản lý bởi Công ty Cổ phần Châu Ngọc Việt – đơn vị duy nhất tại Việt Nam được cấp giấy phép độc quyền thương mại sản phẩm café Molinari. Tuy sinh sau đẻ muộn và gặp nhiều sự cạnh tranh quyết liệt của thị trường trong nước, Molinari vẫn sớm khẳng định được tên tuổi và được đánh giá cao về chất lượng phục vụ.

Molinari với lối thiết kế sang trọng và hiện đạiTọa lạc ngay tầng trệt của toà nhà Petro Tower trên đường Lê Duẩn (quận 1), Molinari mang một nét riêng với lối thiết kế sang trọng theo phong cách mỹ thuật phương Tây, vừa cổ kính vừa hiện đại, khó có thể nhầm lẫn với một thương hiệu café nào khác đang có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam. Quán được xem là một trong những quán có vị trí thuận lợi về mặt bằng, kiến trúc thiết kế sang trọng, tinh tế và có đẳng cấp về chất lượng hương vị café tại Việt Nam.
Molinari có 3 khu vực cho thực khách chọn lựa: khu sân vườn với những thảm cỏ xanh mát, thoáng rộng; khu tầng trệt vừa cổ kính vừa sang trọng như những tòa lâu đài xa xưa; và khu tầng lửng luôn mang trong mình vẻ kín đáo nhưng vẫn toát lên được nét lộng lẫy của mình. Ở đây, mỗi chi tiết đều thể hiện được nét tinh tế trong cách thiết kế và cách bày trí được trau chuốt tỉ mỉ. Từng chiếc ghế, chiếc bàn, lối lên cầu thang cho đến những bức rèm cửa được làm từ những lụa tơ tằm đều nói lên được đẳng cấp của quán. Toàn không gian quán còn nổi bật với tông màu chủ đạo nâu đen, màu của những hạt café chất lượng và cũng làm nên cảm giác ấm cúng mỗi khi thực khách dừng chân tại đây.
Chất lượng & dịch vụ 5 sao
Có thể nói dịch vụ tại Molinari đã thể hiện được cung cách phục vụ của một quán café 5 sao và thực hiện triệt để triết lý “khách hàng là thượng đế” trong phong cách phục vụ của mình. Từ lúc bạn dừng xe trong bãi, đến lúc bạn an vị đúng vị trí mà mình yêu thích, bạn đều được nhân viên phục vụ một cách chuyên nghiệp.

Thu hút rất đông khách đến thưởng thứcBên cạnh cung cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, thực đơn phong phú cũng là một thế mạnh của Molinari, nhất là café. Tất cả các loại café tại Molinari đều được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Ý. Hạt café có màu nâu, thô được chọn lọc kỹ lưỡng, những hạt café này không được bóng bẩy như những hạt café được đánh bóng bằng dầu nhưng vẫn mang hương vị đậm đà rất riêng và đảm bảo được chất lượng của một thương hiệu tồn tại hơn 200 năm qua tại Ý.
Hiện nay, Molinari đã có hơn 25 công thức pha chế café, cung cấp cho thực khách một thực đơn café đa dạng và phong phú. Chỉ tính riêng Espresso, quán đã có 7 loại café có hương vị riêng biệt. Trong đó, có một loại dành cho người ăn kiêng khi lượng caffeine đã được khử hết. Một điểm nổi bật nữa là café Molinari sử dụng 100% hạt Arabica, khác với một số loại café đang kinh doanh trên thị trường. Hạt café được kiểm tra gắt gao từ khâu thu hoạch đến khâu chế biến.

Thương hiệu café MolinariBánh ngọt Pháp thương hiệu Cremona
Ngoài hương vị café đậm đà mang đầy phong cách Ý, Monilari còn phục vụ các loại bánh ngọt châu Âu cao cấp. Thương hiệu bánh ngọt cao cấp Cremona được làm từ những nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu từ Pháp. Công nghệ làm bánh được trực tiếp giám sát bởi chuyên gia bánh ngọt châu Âu Andreas và đội ngũ thợ bánh lành nghề. Trong quá trình chế biến, bánh luôn kiểm tra thường xuyên để đảm bảo chất lượng bánh luôn ổn định và hương vị của bánh vẫn giữ được sự đồng nhất so với khẩu vị nguyên gốc. Nghệ thuật trang trí bánh theo phong cách fatasy thiên nhiên, lãng mạn, luôn đổi mới nên bánh cũng rất phù hợp để làm quà tặng đặc biệt.
Đối với loại hình take-away (mua mang đi), thực phẩm luôn được đóng gói cẩn thận trong những bao bì chất lượng và sang trọng nhằm đảm bảo tối đa khâu vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm và đảm bảo được tính thẩm mỹ.

Thông tin liên hệ:
Café Molinari
Đơn vị chủ quản: Công ty Cổ phần Châu Ngọc Việt
Địa chỉ: Tầng trệt, tòa nhà Petro, 5 Lê Duẩn – Phường Bến Nghé – Quận 1 – Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08) 3811 5680
Fax: (08) 3811 5680
Email: caffemolinari@caffemolinari.com
Website: Caff


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Molinari_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## Amp21

Quan này nhìn tuyệt quá
Mình thích những quán không gian lớn như này

----------


## lunas2

vậy thì đến thôi

----------


## vuivui007

Sẽ ghé qua thử!  :Smile:

----------


## dongdat

Nhìn sang trọng quá
Tiếc là ở SG ko thì cũng ghé qua hehe

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhìn rộng rãi nhờ
SG lắm quán đẹp thật

----------


## h20love

quán nè nhìn sang trọng thật

----------

